# Lithium-ion 18Volt Impact Driver/Driver Drill/Flashlight



## Grumpy

Thanks for the tip Karson. Will look out for that one.


----------



## matt1970

what do you mean by: "...we would have gone looking for bad switches."


----------



## Karson

Napaman. The drill just stopped working. It's not like MN-HI batteries where it keeps running slower until it stops.

This drill ran full speed, we went to another screw and nothing, wouldn't turn. Changed the battery and away it goes.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Thanks Karson. I again used the 12V set this week and only charged the batteries one time. When they are discharged you flat know it is time to recharge. And 45 minutes or less is all it takes to get a full charge.


----------



## dustyal

The Li-Ion batteries don't self-discharge sitting on the shelf unused. For the homeowner who doesn't use the tool all that often… that feature really helps… my Li-ion is ready to go but my MN-HI goes dead just sitting on the shelf. I use a 4 V little thing… that works great for my needs… doesn't strip or break the screw. I could see myself getting downright dangerous with 18 V. My fall back is my corded Dewalt.


----------



## jack1

This is great battery technology. I got a mini Bosch and a set of Makita drill/hammer with the same Li-ion type batteries. Very reliable.


----------



## kosta

I have used the bosch before but this hiachi looks more powerful


----------



## Ottis

Nice review Karson, while I have never owned a Hitachi before…I do have several Bosch drivers and drills….I LOVE the L-ion batterys….last for ever…recharge in 30 mins.

I did the same thing the first time my battery went dead…thought the darn thing broke…ran fine one min…the next nothing.

My first ion battery was a Bosch 10V driver…loved it so much…I slowly bought the whole set, the 12V driver/hammer, 12v drill, and 18v drill….all work great….I love this ion technology.


----------



## Jbower500

I have the same drill. This drill has more power than you can hold with one hand. I found using the crutch helps this wrist not take such a beating. Great drill. Unless something a whole lot better comes along this is the last cordless drill I will buy. Replace the batteries and the brushes. The brushes can be changed out without opening the case. Very user friendly. Also it has four different speed ranges.


----------

